# 17 month old Flat Coat Retriever need a home.



## FriendlyGinger

Nala, my beautiful flat coated retriever is in need of a new home. 

Due to a recent relationship breakdown and subsequent change in lifestyle, I simply cannot afford to put her into daycare everyday and give her the life she deserves.

This is a heartbreaking decision to have to be making as she brought me through the most awful times but I think this will be whats best for her. 

She is loving, brilliant with other dogs. She is a very energetic and full of life, all the time and needs a home and way of life to suit this. She is good with other animals, horses, loves to cuddle and be close to you.

I have attached one picture for you all to see how beautiful she is.

Any questions, ideas, names of people who might be able to rehome her, please let me know.

Thanks
Jane


----------



## Guest

I would go through a rescue. There are too many nasty people out there that are fabulous at putting on a front to look like ideal people and she could end up in the wrong hands.

Is she spayed? 

I would definately get her spayed before rehoming too as too many people are breeding for the sake of it...for money.

All the best, she is lovely, really wish I could but have 3 dogs already!! x


----------



## dexter

i agree contact rescue. link enclosed

Home


----------



## Ducky

omg how awful for you. that must have been a heartbreaking decision.

i would take her in an instant, but im not sure my mum is keen on another dog just now. even though we do want another flattie. she is the absolute spitting image of my skye!


----------



## IndysMamma

oh she is gorgeous... if only I could afford another dog...

I can afford the day to day but not emergancy funds  not until after Christmas


----------



## Guest

Try Billyboysmammy! She is deperatley seeking such a dog for a family that she knows!

DT


----------



## Guest

Just read about her and she sounds exactly what BBM is looking for!
Normally! like everyone else I would have said go through a good rescue, but seriously I would contact BBM! (have just tried calling her but no reply)

Could well be a happy ending!
DT


----------



## gorgeous

She is beautiful. Sure she will find a home soon.


----------



## dexter

DoubleTrouble said:


> Just read about her and she sounds exactly what BBM is looking for!
> Normally! like everyone else I would have said go through a good rescue, but seriously I would contact BBM! (have just tried calling her but no reply)
> 
> Could well be a happy ending!
> DT


fingers crossed x


----------



## pamela Renfrew

I must admit, there is no way on earth that I would part with my dogs.... but, do understand why people have to........ Good luck in finding a good home.. Pamx


----------



## dexter

pamela Renfrew said:


> I must admit, there is no way on earth that I would part with my dogs.... but, do understand why people have to........ Good luck in finding a good home.. Pamx


thankfully i haven't been in the sitauation of having to rehome ,it must be very hard for anyone who has to,


----------



## FriendlyGinger

Thank you all for your kinds words. I am in a total mess about it right now and am trying to do anything I can for her to stay with me first.

I shall update you once I know how things end up.

Thank you all again.

Jane


----------



## Ducky

definitely exhaust all other options! can no other family members lend a helping hand? a temporary foster family? 

i really feel for you, and hope everything works out.


----------



## SallyUK

Hi Jane

She's gorgoeus, where are you located?

How is she with cats and other dogs etc?

Sal
x


----------



## SallyUK

Hi Jane

Just wondered how you were getting on and if you'd came to any decision yet?

Sal
x


----------



## sam.arnold

Hello Jane, my mum has been looking for a flat coat but doesn't want a puppy. Nala is beautiful and we would love to help you. My mum's partner has 3 labs and I have a Boxer and an OES but my mum wants a dog of her own to love. If we can help, please let me know. We live in Hampshire. Sam.


----------



## vetnurse

I dont know if you have found a home yet. I have 2 flatties and would be willing to rehome yours if you are interested. We had 3 but just have our old boy pts he was 12 1/2 yrs. I am a qualified vet nurse if this helps and we have had flatties for years. if she has found a good home, im glad you had the courage to do what was right for her. 

Sharon


----------



## shoolhouse

hi, new to this forum but saw your plea. we lost our flatcoat 3 years ago, and absolutly nothing could replace her. we are now ready to have another dog. i have 2 boys 10 and 11 and did start looking for puppies to start with but will happily look at recues/rehoming as well, yours look beautiful let us know what you decide. good luck.


----------



## Guest

Please dont rehome her to any of the people above. Their first post is in a thread for a free dog. 

Flat coated retreiver club will have a rescue or could you not let her breeder have her back? 

I hope you manage to keep her I know how hard it must be.


----------



## hawksport

shetlandlover said:


> Please dont rehome her to any of the people above. Their first post is in a thread for a free dog.
> 
> Flat coated retreiver club will have a rescue or could you not let her breeder have her back?
> 
> I hope you manage to keep her I know how hard it must be.


Good advice


----------



## shoolhouse

hi know im new, i found this site when we were looking up rehoming/rescue phone numbers, i didnt know of this site as i have had no pets for 3 years since the loss our 13 year old flatcoat, its nice that you are looking out for one another but my intensions are good. will continue checking the rescue/rehoming centres though, thanks.


----------



## vetnurse

Hi
Dont disgree with going through the rescue society - i have registered myself with them. Just wanted to say i don't want a "free dog" i can see where you are coming from i work with dogs and cats in my profession every day as a veterinary nurse and see the good and bad. But please dont tar us all with the same brush! 
Sharon


----------



## Guest

vetnurse said:


> Hi
> Dont disgree with going through the rescue society - i have registered myself with them. Just wanted to say i don't want a "free dog" i can see where you are coming from i work with dogs and cats in my profession every day as a veterinary nurse and see the good and bad. But please dont tar us all with the same brush!
> Sharon


But we, nor the owner of this dog know who you are. You are not a regular poster on this forum so we dont know anything about you.

You also may not be a vet nurse...anyone can join with the name "vet nurse" hell I could join as bob the builder if I wanted to.

I think anyone who rehomes their much loved pet over a forum is daft anyone who has their dogs best interest at heart would either send him back to the breeder or their breed rescue who will home check, vet check and even check the garden to make sure its right.

Sorry if it sounds harsh but if you want a flat coat so bad go to the rescue or go to a good breeder (breeders often have older dogs or know those who do).


----------



## tashi

shetlandlover said:


> But we, nor the owner of this dog know who you are. You are not a regular poster on this forum so we dont know anything about you.
> 
> You also may not be a vet nurse...anyone can join with the name "vet nurse" hell I could join as bob the builder if I wanted to.
> 
> I think anyone who rehomes their much loved pet over a forum is daft anyone who has their dogs best interest at heart would either send him back to the breeder or their breed rescue who will home check, vet check and even check the garden to make sure its right.
> 
> Sorry if it sounds harsh but if you want a flat coat so bad go to the rescue or go to a good breeder (breeders often have older dogs or know those who do).


Can I just point out that the poster has said that she is on the waiting list for a dog from the rescue, please can we not make 'snap' judgements about people and I am sure the person who is rehoming will make all the necessary steps to ascertain that the person taking her dog on will tick all the boxes


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Can I just point out that the poster has said that she is on the waiting list for a dog from the rescue, please can we not make 'snap' judgements about people and I am sure the person who is rehoming will make all the necessary steps to ascertain that the person taking her dog on will tick all the boxes


Sorry didnt read the part about her being on a waiting list. Just want to point out that its a touchy subject for me as Scorcher went through hell because someone was too quick to get her off their hands and didnt check who they were rehoming to she had 6-7 years of pain and I would never want a dog to go through that when there are so many good options out there such as breed rescues.


----------



## vetnurse

shetlandlover said:


> Sorry didnt read the part about her being on a waiting list. Just want to point out that its a touchy subject for me as Scorcher went through hell because someone was too quick to get her off their hands and didnt check who they were rehoming to she had 6-7 years of pain and I would never want a dog to go through that when there are so many good options out there such as breed rescues.


thanks i am a veterinary nurse but i understand where you are coming from .


----------



## hawksport

vetnurse said:


> thanks i am a veterinary nurse but i understand where you are coming from .


I now have it on good authority you are who you say.


----------



## Kaity

Just wondering if she was rehomed in the end? :smile5:


----------



## FriendlyGinger

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been on in ages and I so appreciate your concern and messages.

With much hardwork and love on the part on my dad, I did not need to rehome her. It has been v tough juggling things but being the same commitment as a child, my friends and family have learnt to be understanding that I come with a retriever.

She's 2 now and still mad. But I wouldn't have it any other way!

Jane


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters

FriendlyGinger said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on in ages and I so appreciate your concern and messages.
> 
> With much hardwork and love on the part on my dad, I did not need to rehome her. It has been v tough juggling things but being the same commitment as a child, my friends and family have learnt to be understanding that I come with a retriever.
> 
> She's 2 now and still mad. But I wouldn't have it any other way!
> 
> Jane


Aw that's great to hear that you managed to keep her, I bet you were over the moon that you could and you've got a fab family that are willing to help out


----------



## babycham2002

FriendlyGinger said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on in ages and I so appreciate your concern and messages.
> 
> With much hardwork and love on the part on my dad, I did not need to rehome her. It has been v tough juggling things but being the same commitment as a child, my friends and family have learnt to be understanding that I come with a retriever.
> 
> She's 2 now and still mad. But I wouldn't have it any other way!
> 
> Jane


That is wonderful to hear


----------



## Ducky

yay! im so glad. id be heartbroken if i had to give up skye. shes such a character. lifes so much more fun with a flattie!


----------



## jeffandcalinaforever

I am new to sight as well i dont by any means do rescue but i just so happen to have a 16 month old flat coated retriever my sister in law has come into some major life changing events and is no longer able to care for hers. I am desperatly in need of a new home she is truly a great dog and good with people as well as other animals, even children and babies. If you are interested i can give you picts and details on her. 
calina 4072010443 
ps i am also trying to figure out how the heck you post a thread on here to put an ad if anyone can help with this awful situation pls it would be a blessing.thank you


----------



## bearcub

jeffandcalinaforever said:


> I am new to sight as well i dont by any means do rescue but i just so happen to have a 16 month old flat coated retriever my sister in law has come into some major life changing events and is no longer able to care for hers. I am desperatly in need of a new home she is truly a great dog and good with people as well as other animals, even children and babies. If you are interested i can give you picts and details on her.
> calina 4072010443
> ps i am also trying to figure out how the heck you post a thread on here to put an ad if anyone can help with this awful situation pls it would be a blessing.thank you


Sorry to hear your sister is in this situation. Please contact the breed rescue FCR UK Rescue Web Site - their numbers are on the website. I'm sure they will be able to help. If you want to start a new thread, go back to the 'dog rescue and adoption' page, scroll up to the top and you'll see a box saying 'new thread'.


----------



## jeffandcalinaforever

bearcub said:


> Sorry to hear your sister is in this situation. Please contact the breed rescue FCR UK Rescue Web Site - their numbers are on the website. I'm sure they will be able to help. If you want to start a new thread, go back to the 'dog rescue and adoption' page, scroll up to the top and you'll see a box saying 'new thread'.


thank you i will try in morning and i do appreciate the help.


----------

